# Early Huffy



## Vbushnell (May 26, 2017)

here is a 1964 Huffy made bike.  
H4 serial number. 
Badged Belknap Blue Grass  
36 spoke bendix back wheel.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 26, 2017)

That's a dandy! Have any more background on it?


----------



## Vbushnell (May 27, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> That's a dandy! Have any more background on it?



Belknap was a Hardwarw company based in Louisville kind of like Sears.  The Blue Grass was a label/brand Belknap used on many products much like Sears used Ted Williams brand.   So this is a Huffy made bike for Belknap Company with the Blue Grass brand.
Back tire is a USA Carlisle Slik and front is USA Belknap labeled tire made by Carlisle.  
36 spoke bendix on back and MARK 80 USA hub on front.  The seat is aftermarket replacement but looks good and fits nicely.  
I listed the bike on Kentucky CL.  I thought be nice send back home.  Was not able get a deal done.  So here it sits in Houston.


----------



## madsapper (May 27, 2017)

Very nice!  I just picked up an early (6H) 66 green monark badged cheater slick.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2017)

Beautiful ride! I hope to add a 26" Bluegrass to my collection someday. There's a few models I am looking for.

I was born in Louisville, and my family is rooted deep in the Commonwealth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 8, 2017)

@Fltwd57


----------

